

Ask HN: What is Y Combinator return - vasilipupkin

I am curious what is Ycombinator IRR since inception?  I know the total valuation of Ycombinator startups is about 10bln.
======
minimaxir
You'll _never_ get an answer for IRR because a) data provides a competitive
advantage and b) most investments in startup companies have not been realized,
which are needed to calculate actual IRR.

~~~
vasilipupkin
well, I am curious about the total return, at current valuations, realized or
not. I figured something like this, 10 bln * 1% ownership after dilution
should be = 100 mln. If they invested 100k each into 700 companiesm, they have
invested 70 mln. So, it's roughly inline with a small technology stock ETF.
Good return, but not fantastic, relative to the market. Or am I wrong ?

~~~
philipDS
the total valuation of the YC portfolio is way higher. Dropbox alone raised
money at at $10 billion valuation back in January of this year. Then you have
some others like AirBnB, Stripe, Teespring etc.. They might be close to $20
billion now.

Having said that, it would indeed be very hard to measure the return because
of aforementioned reasons.

